# Squad breakdown



## subliminal1284 (Aug 14, 2010)

Last night our squad broke down in a bad area and as we sat there waiting for a tow we were approached by a male holding his hands in his pants under his shirt, we are thinking he may have a gun so we watch him closely.

He asks "Hey can I ask yalls a question? Last night you see I was really ****** up and some girl I didnt know gave me a BJ, Do yalls think I can catch anything from that?" My partner informed him it is possible and he should get himself checked out. We informed dispatch of what happened by messaging them on the laptop. Attached is a photo of the conversation with dispatch, read from the bottom up.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 14, 2010)

cool story bro!


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 14, 2010)

Goodness.  I hope they didn't save that transcript for posterity LOL.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 14, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Goodness.  I hope they didn't save that transcript for posterity LOL.



Mmm I'm willing to bet they are. I know all of our CAD/MDC messages are recorded, reviewed by supervisors routinely, and can be pulled for legal purposes. 

It's all fun and games til you get a subpeona, and your "professional conversations" are projected 10 ft by 10 ft for the whole courthouse to see.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Mmm I'm willing to bet they are. I know all of our CAD/MDC messages are recorded, reviewed by supervisors routinely, and can be pulled for legal purposes.
> 
> It's all fun and games til you get a subpeona, and your "professional conversations" are projected 10 ft by 10 ft for the whole courthouse to see.



Or until your boss finds out and you get in trouble at work. <_<


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 15, 2010)

Or until someone posts it on EMTLife and we all laugh at you...


----------



## Scout (Aug 15, 2010)

I serious don't get why people post this on the internet?

Your SO identifiable, why would you risk your job for this?


----------



## subliminal1284 (Aug 15, 2010)

How is it identifiable? I did not mention where this took place or the company I work for.


----------



## Scout (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite, Nathan from Kenosha WI, working for possibly scout leaders rescue squad.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Scout said:


> Ok, I'll bite, Nathan from Kenosha WI, working for possibly scout leaders rescue squad.



Also looks like you were trying to sell a 1987 Trans am GTA in early 2008, with some body damage on the passenger side.

Looks like you have a Jeep, should I put the license plate up? 

You're a member of WIPS? That stuff's always interested me, when was your last ghost hunt?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, I think the point's been made.  There is no reason to continue down this road.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 16, 2010)

I was going to ask how you guys got that info, but was rather surprised how effortless it was to get find the info myself. I knew it could be done, but was surprised how quick and easy i could access this info. It was a white GTA transam, black jeep cherokee. 


has a ZJ and scout leader busch squad bumper stickers...

(sweet jeep btw. 92 cherokee with an inline 6 bullet proof  )


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry FFEMT did not read your post...


----------



## subliminal1284 (Aug 17, 2010)

Scout said:


> Ok, I'll bite, Nathan from Kenosha WI, working for possibly scout leaders rescue squad.



Yes, I do volunteer with scout leaders rescue but that is not where this happened, it happened at my actual work and I do not work in Kenosha.


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow that escalated quickly


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 24, 2014)

And apparently stayed escalated for four years...


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2014)

Realized it was a necro post one second too late


----------

